# Property Insurance available for Americans



## ralphlockyear (Sep 19, 2009)

We are in the process of buying a home in Umbria and would like to obtain insurance on the home and contents. There are quite a few UK insurance brokers that handle insurance for holiday homes, but these apparently do not offer coverage to non UK residents (we are from the US). Is anyone aware of an insurance company offering such coverage to Americans? 

Thanks,


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt any of the Italian firms would have any problem with you. Why are you looking at UK firms?

Genialloyd.it 

I use Gen LLoyd for car insurance. They are part of Allianz. I'm fairly sure they handle home insurance on vacation homes.


----------



## ralphlockyear (Sep 19, 2009)

NickZ said:


> I doubt any of the Italian firms would have any problem with you. Why are you looking at UK firms?
> 
> Genialloyd.it
> 
> I use Gen LLoyd for car insurance. They are part of Allianz. I'm fairly sure they handle home insurance on vacation homes.


Thanks Nick, I am following up on your suggestion.

Regards, Alan


----------

